# Steam - Guthabenkarte



## ZX-6R (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

gibt es eigentlich in Elektronikmärkten, wie z.B. Saturn, Steam-Guthabenkarten wie auch für iTunes oder PSN?
Falls ja, in welchen Größenordnungen (20€ , 50€) und mit welchem USK-Siegel?


----------



## True Monkey (20. Mai 2015)

jepp ...20,50.100€ 

 zb...Rewe, Rossmann  Media Markt , Saturn usw


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (20. Mai 2015)

USK-Siegel warum sollte eine Guthabenkarte ein solches haben


----------



## True Monkey (20. Mai 2015)

^^die haben auch keins 

....wofür auch ?


----------



## turbosnake (20. Mai 2015)

Ich meine die Karten für den PSN Store sind ab 18.
Warum weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (20. Mai 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich meine die Karten für den PSN Store sind ab 18.
> Warum weiß ich aber nicht.


Das ist kein offizielles Logo, soll aber dazu dienen, dass die Guthaben Karten durch den Einzelhandel nur an Volljährige verkauft werden. Der Grund für die "Alters-Freigabe" ist, dass es USK/FSK18 Filme/Spiele im PSN-Store zukaufen gibt und Sony sich rechtlich absichern möchte. Die Schuld hat dann der Verkäufer der Karten. Sony versucht sich, im Gegensatz zu Steam, an den deutschen Jugendschutz zuhalten, weshalb es auch keine USK16/18 Demos und Free2Play-Spiele (die kosten ca. 1 - 2,5€) für nicht PS+ Abonnenten gibt. Bei SharePlay von USk18-Titel wird sogar der Ausweis geprüft.


----------



## ZX-6R (20. Mai 2015)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten. 

Ich hab jetzt mal auf der Reweseite nachgesehen und das hier gefunden: Alle Services in Ihrem REWE Markt auf einen Blick
Da werden in der Mitte alle Guthabenkarten aufgelistet, leider ist Steam nicht dabei 

Bei Saturn finde ich auf deren Seite leider auch keine Hinweise. Seid ihr sicher?


----------



## True Monkey (20. Mai 2015)

^^Mein Junge kauft sie im Rewe gegenüber ....da bin ich mir sicher (haben aber nur 20er)

Edit : Media markt bin ich mir auch sicher da ich bis jetzt nur dort die 100er gesehen habe


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (20. Mai 2015)

ZX-6R schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die Antworten.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt mal auf der Reweseite nachgesehen und das hier gefunden: Alle Services in Ihrem REWE Markt auf einen Blick
> Da werden in der Mitte alle Guthabenkarten aufgelistet, leider ist Steam nicht dabei
> ...



Bei meinem REWE (Süd-Hamburg) hängen die Steam-Karten direkt neben denen fürs PSN. Vielleicht unterscheidet sich Angebot je nach Filiale ein bisschen.


----------



## ZX-6R (20. Mai 2015)

Wo genau im Geschäft hängen die Karten denn üblicherweise? Dann würde ich am Wochenende direkt mal nachschauen


----------



## T-Drive (20. Mai 2015)

Immer in der nähe, Blickfeld der Kasse, auch in Tankstellen.


----------



## True Monkey (20. Mai 2015)

> Immer in der nähe, Blickfeld der Kasse, auch in Tankstellen.



Wozu ? ....die Karten werden erst an der Kasse aktiviert 
Vorher sind sie wertlos


----------



## MezZo_Mix (20. Mai 2015)

Jeder Rewe markt ist anders. Nicht jeder muss das selber haben wie der andere Rewe, Sogar Rewe City und REWE unterscheiden sich schon vom  Sortiment und je nach Standort ist die Nachfrage auch anders.


----------



## addicTix (20. Mai 2015)

Bei mir hängen die Steam Karten in so gut wie jedem Geschäft ( Rewe, DM, Edeka, Norma etc. ) , nur nicht jeder Wert lässt sich überall finden.
20€ sind immer da, 50€ ab und an und 100€ sehr selten.


Meistens hab ich sie in der Nähe der Kasse gesehen, oftmals hängen sie aber auch da, wo man PrePaid Guthaben für Simkarte kaufen kann - Einfach danach ausschau halten.


----------



## T-Drive (20. Mai 2015)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Wozu ? ....die Karten werden erst an der Kasse aktiviert
> Vorher sind sie wertlos



Was weiß ich ... bei uns in den Läden hier ists halt so


----------



## ZX-6R (21. Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank.

Dann werde ich am Samstag mal die Augen offen halten. Gibt es denn schon Informationen, wann der nächste Summer-Sale beginnt?


----------

